# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Pacific 950, optionally-manned Rigid Inflatable Boat RIB, BAE Systems plc, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

BAE Systems plc

ASV Global

----------


## Airicist

"Unmanned RIB To The Rescue In A First At Defence Exhibition"

August 31, 2017

----------

